# Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer



## tritone (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich fahre in wenigen Tagen nach Kroatien und werde dort eventuell auch dem ein oder anderen Fisch nachstellen. Nun ist es so, dass ich aus anderen Urlauben am Mittelmeer weiss, dass es zahlreich vorkommende, verschiedene Meerbrassenarten gibt, die sich mitunter sehr leicht fangen lassen.
Dass Doraden eine sehr leckere Art sind, weiss ich schon... nur wie steht es mit den anderen Brassenarten? Wer hat schonmal
1. Zweibindenbrassen  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7a/Diplodus_vulgaris.jpg 

2. Geißbrassen
http://www.taucher.net/edb/edb_npics/2008-02-15.1203108559.jpg

3. Brandbrassen
http://www.scubadreamslanzarote.eu/images/saddledbream02.jpg

4. Goldstriembrassen
http://www.halloneptun.de/neptun-bi...hwarmGoldstriemenUeberGrund-3-800px-70Pro.jpg

5. andere Brassenarten, wie Ringelbrasse, Marmorbrasse, Seekarausche, Zebrabrasse...

- probiert und kann mir sagen, ob es sich lohnt, gezielt auf diese häufig in Küstennähe vorkommenen Fische zu angeln?

Kann man sogar vielleicht eine Aussage über Speisefischqualität der Meerbrassen allgemein machen? Gibt es schwarze Schafe, die nicht für Grill oder Pfanne geeignet sind?


Wäre für schnelle Antworten erfahrener Brassenesser sehr dankbar.
Grüße,
tritone


----------



## peterws (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

kurz und knapp:

alle lecker!


----------



## JanS (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

Groldbrassen:

Küchentipp / Zubereitung: Sehr schmackhaftes Fleisch. Die Goldbrasse gehört zu den teuersten und beliebtesten Fischen des Mittelmeeres. Das Fleisch ist fest, aber nicht trocken und kann gedünstet, gebraten, gegrillt, gekocht oder gebacken genossen werden. 


Alles nachzulesen unter

http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/fische.html

Gruß
Jan


----------



## tritone (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

Vielen Dank schoneinmal für die beiden Antworten. Soweit ich weiss, sind Goldbrassen Doraden... und die kenne ich natürlich schon .
Interessanter finde ich halt die, die ich schon aufgezählt habe...
Wenn ich dem Beitrag von peterws Glauben schenken darf muss ich mir da aber keine Sorgen machen ;-)

... oder ?


----------



## peterws (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*



tritone schrieb:


> Wenn ich dem Beitrag von peterws Glauben schenken darf muss ich mir da aber keine Sorgen machen ;-)
> 
> ... oder ?


Also ich habe in Mallorca viele dieser kleinen Dinger gefangen, meist recht klein (<20cm) und habe eigentlich alle die so aussahen, wie die auf Deinen Bildern, gegessen.
Im Mittelmeer musst Du mit Petermännchen nur aufpassen ...


----------



## maro2007 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

Goldstriemen können giftig sein, wenn sie bestimmte Algen gefressen haben.
Infos findet man z.B. bei google, wenn man nach "Goldstriemen giftig" sucht.
z.B in tierdoku.com:
"Die adulte Goldstrieme ist ein reiner Pflanzenfresser. Sie ernährt sich hauptsächlich von Neptunsgras (_Posidonia oceanica_) sowie von Algen. Dazu zählen unter anderem die Grünalge Meersalat (_Ulva lactuca_) und die gefiederte Rotalge _Laurencia pinnatifida_ . Des weiteren nimmt die Goldstrieme auch Phytoplankton (mikroskopisch kleine Algen) zu sich. Dabei kommt es vor, dass die Goldstrieme dann auch die Killeralge _Caulerpa taxifolia_ mit verzehrt. Sie ist eine ursprünglich aus dem Indopazifik stammende Algenart, die ins Mittelmeer verschleppt wurde und sich dort weit verbreitet. Die Killeralge überwuchert die Seegraswiesen und vernichtet somit die Lebensgrundlage einiger Fischarten wie zum Beispiel der Goldstrieme, die sich auch auf Seegraswiesen aufhält und Nahrungsgrundlage für die erwachsene Goldstrieme bildet. Da die Alge toxisch ist, ist die Goldstrieme nach dem Verzehr dieser Alge ebenfalls giftig. Die Giftstoffe sammeln sich im Fleisch der Goldstrieme an und das Fleisch ist dann für den menschlichen Verzehr ungenießbar. Goldstriemen, die die Killeralge _Caulerpa taxifolia_ zu sich genommen haben, können beim Menschen CNS(Central Nervous System)-Störungen, das heißt, motorische Störungen, einschließlich Halluzinationen und Alpträume hervorrufen. Die Goldstrieme wurde während des Römischen Reiches regelmäßig als entspannende Droge verzehrt."


----------



## hans albers (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*



> Die Goldstrieme wurde während des Römischen Reiches regelmäßig als entspannende Droge verzehrt."



..
vielleicht werden dann die fänge auch immer grösser

greetz
hans


----------



## tritone (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

Wie es aussieht, werd ich dann wohl ordentlich Jagd auf die guten Goldstriemen machen und mich wie ein kleiner, entspannter Imperialist fühlen.
Klasse, danke für den Tipp ;-).

Danke nocheinmal an Peter für die Warnung vor den Petermännchen, hab mich aber auch schon darüber informiert und tolle Fotos von Leuten gefunden, die offenbar eine solche Warnung nötiger gehabt hätten. 

Bin weiterhin dankbar für Äußerungen zum Brassenthema. Finde es recht interessant, da diese Fische häufig sind und man sie leicht überlisten kann...und wenn sie dann auch noch lecker schmecken... ich freu mich auf meinen Urlaub


----------



## maro2007 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

Schriftbarsche könnten auch interessant sein - die gibts auch oft in Küstennähe. Sollen auch sehr gut schmecken.
Beim Schnorcheln kann man übrigens ganz gut sehen, welche Fische unterwegs sind.

Meeräschen habe ich oft ganz nahe an Felsküsten in der Brandung spielen sehen.

Die meisten küstennahen Fische, die ich in mehreren Jahren beim Schnorcheln (z.B. im August in Elba, Cres/Kroatien) gesehen habe, sind nicht sehr groß, max 20-30 cm, meist kleiner. Goldstriemen waren aber auch deutlich größer, und oft in Schwärmen unterwegs.

Am Abend kommen auch größere Fische in Küstennähe. Z.B. auch Rabenfisch/Meerrabe o.a.
Einen schönen Zackenbarsch mit ca. 30-40 cm konnte ich auch über mehrere Jahre in einer Felsspalte wiederfinden, das war wohl sein fester Standplatz. Aber er war sehr scheu und vorsichtig, er schien irgenwie intelligenter als viele andere Fische zu sein ;-))
Das hätte mir direkt leid getan, den rauszuziehen.

Ein paar Schnorchler waren auch mit Harpunen auf Fischjagd, ist aber barbarisch und meines Wissens auch verboten.
Die Angler, die ich von Mole oder Felsküste habe fischen sehen, ware nicht besonders erfolgreich. Wenn, dann nur kleine Fische, oder Goldstriemen. Sandstrände sind eh leer, da gibts fast nix.

Einer, der regelmäßig Fische hatte, war immer mit einem kleinen Ruderboot etwas rausgefahren und hat anscheinend mit einer kleinen Tonne, in der am Boden ein Fenster war, die Fische unter Wasser ausgespäht und dann gezielt geangelt. Der hat ständig Fische gebrutzelt.


----------



## hans albers (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*



> Meeräschen habe ich oft ganz nahe an Felsküsten in der Brandung spielen sehen.


yep.. 
meeräschen sind auch in der küche willkommen
am besten mit feiner montage (kleiner haken, 20 er schnur)
an der pose oder wasserkugel
mit brotrinde auf sicht zu befischen..

allerdings neigen sie dazu in hafen becken  (wenn schmutzig)
auch einen unangenehmen geschmack zu bekommen.

greetz
hans


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. August 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

Neben den klassischen Stippmontagen noch ein weiterer Tipp:

Im Hüfttiefen Wasser großzügig mit Brotstücken anfüttern und mit freier Leine und Schwimmbrot angeln. Ich ahbe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Fische extrem allergisch auf Angelruten, Kescher etc. reagieren. Es scheint albern zu klingen, aber mit freier Leine konnte ich problemlos mitten im Fischschwarm stehen und eine handlange Brasse nach der anderen Fangen, während mit einer Angel alle Fische reissaus nahmen...
Es empfielt sich übrigens mindestens 30er Schnur und starkdrähtige Haken zu nehmen, da durch die fehlende Pufferwirkung einer Rute die Schnur sehr leiecht reisst. Außerdem sollte man die Angelschnur um einen Stock oder ähnliches wickeln, da ein flüchtender Fisch auch eine 30er Schnur tief in die Hand schneiden kann.

So fing ich vor allem Zweibinden- und Bandbrassen, die sich immer am schnellsten auf den Köder stürzten. Mit Abstand der beste Köder ist aber ein EInsiedlerkrebs, den man aus dem Schneckenhäuschen gepult hat. Der macht zwar viel Mühe, aber hat IMMER nach wenigen Sekunden eine Brasse gebracht.

Ich konnte bis jetzt übrigens trotz vieler Versuche noch kein einziges Mal eine Goldstrieme fangen. Tipps sind herzlich willkommen -.-


----------



## getchyouzander (8. August 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*



maro2007 schrieb:


> Goldstriemen, die die Killeralge _Caulerpa taxifolia_ zu sich genommen haben, können beim Menschen CNS(Central Nervous System)-Störungen, das heißt, motorische Störungen, einschließlich Halluzinationen und Alpträume hervorrufen. Die Goldstrieme wurde während des Römischen Reiches regelmäßig als entspannende Droge verzehrt."


Hi, die Alge gabs damals gar nicht im Mittelmeer.
Die ist doch angeblich erst vor ca. 15 J. dort eingeschleppt worden. 

Vermutlich wars eher der römische Wein...


----------



## samba43 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Neben den klassischen Stippmontagen noch ein weiterer Tipp:
> 
> Im Hüfttiefen Wasser großzügig mit Brotstücken anfüttern und mit freier Leine und Schwimmbrot angeln. Ich ahbe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Fische extrem allergisch auf Angelruten, Kescher etc. reagieren. Es scheint albern zu klingen, aber mit freier Leine konnte ich problemlos mitten im Fischschwarm stehen und eine handlange Brasse nach der anderen Fangen, während mit einer Angel alle Fische reissaus nahmen...
> Es empfielt sich übrigens mindestens 30er Schnur und starkdrähtige Haken zu nehmen, da durch die fehlende Pufferwirkung einer Rute die Schnur sehr leiecht reisst. Außerdem sollte man die Angelschnur um einen Stock oder ähnliches wickeln, da ein flüchtender Fisch auch eine 30er Schnur tief in die Hand schneiden kann.
> ...



Sorry, aber mit ner 30er Schnur wird es auch bei handlangen Meerbrassen bleiben.
Für alle Meerbrassen bis ca. 1kg reicht ne 20er locker, am besten Fluorocarbon.
Zum Anfüttern eignen sich in einem Eimer zerstossene Seeigel in Kombination mit eingeweichtem Brot am besten.
Bevorzugte Angelzeit früh morgens.
Ich habe wer weiss wie viele Goldstriemen verzehrt und bin noch topfit...werden im Mittelmeer ja auch massig gehandelt.

Was giftig sein kann ist vor allem die Tatsache daß Goldstriemen (und Meeräschen) gerne Bootsrümpfe abweiden und Bootslacke nicht gerade gesundheitsfördernd sind.


----------



## SpuselWusel (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

1. Goldstriemen fängt man ganz leicht mit Brot oder Wurm!

2. Brassen habe ich noch nie mit Brot gefangen, sondern nur mit Wurm oder Muschelfleisch

3. Meerjunker (haben nichts im Kochtopf oder auf dem Grill verloren, wenn dann Aquarium), fängt man ebenfalls am besten mit Wurm oder Muschelfleisch.

3. Drachenköpfe fängt man im Mittelmeer ganz leicht mit Fischresten, Fleischresten oder lebenden kleinen Ködern! Am einfachsten ist jedoch der Fang beim Tauschen! Am Mittelmeer liegen sie fast unter jedem zweiten größeren Brocken drunter und bewegen sich nicht von der Stelle... Man kann sie so mit einem Kinderkescher ganz leicht fangen. VORSICHT GIFTIG!


----------



## Seeringler (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

Die Goldstrieme ist eindeutig mein Lieblingsfisch! Wunderschön und auch als kleine Version schön "kampfstark".
Alle Deine bebilderten Meerbrassen sind superlecker! Einfach in Mehl gewendet ein Traum! 

Brot als Köder ist zwar ganz nett (oder ein einfacher Teig aus Mehl, Prise Salz, ein wenig Öl und Wasser +evtl ein wenig Gorgonzola oder Parmesan), aber besser gehts mit Stückchen von Garnelen oder Tintenfisch oder aber auch Stücken vom Seeringelwurm.
Ich freue mich auch schon wieder auf die Ferien und die eine oder andere Stippersession und anschließend ein tolles Essen.#6


----------



## Astarod (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

Ich bin Samstag aus Rijeka gekommen,hab nur die Muscheln von Steinen gekratzt und mit der 10 Meter 20er Stroft mit nem Schrot und nem 12er Haken gings ab;-)


----------



## zulu (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*



Astarod schrieb:


> Ich bin Samstag aus Rijeka gekommen,hab nur die Muscheln von Steinen gekratzt und mit der 10 Meter 20er Stroft mit nem Schrot und nem 12er Haken gings ab;-)




klassisch

                einfach

                               gut  !!


kann man mit rute und rolle ganz einfach kopieren die technik


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: Meerbrassen im Mittelmeer*

Hallo ich fahre bald nach malle nach font de sa cala.Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand schon mal da war, und weiß wie es dort angeltechnisch aussieht.
Der ort liegt in der Nähe von Cala Ratjada. Ich bin für alle Infos Dankbar.

mfg


----------

